
Facebook Commits $1B Toward Affordable Housing in Silicon Valley - dcgudeman
https://www.wsj.com/articles/facebook-donating-1-billion-toward-affordable-housing-in-silicon-valley-11571760000?mod=rsswn
======
sandy23
Why doesn't anyone seem to be interested in this?

